# 1992 White go thru



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I bot this machine brand new way back in 1992 - its a White LT12 with a 12.5 IC briggs and 42" deck ( but call it a MTD) - i left it up at my folks because my dad uses it weekly to mow with ( and an extra tractor - his other is a 88 MTD).

Its been a very reliable tractor over the years, needing very little due to the constant maintenence over the years- but with age, things do need replacing. Things replaced were one deck mandrel, front axle ( with a spare i had), starter gear and pitman arm.

Last year i noticed the tractor was starting to move slower , possibly from the original drive belts still on it - so pop and i put all new belts on it ( rear belt had chunks missing) , also went thru , cleaned and painted the deck- noticed the other mandrel was a bit wobbly- so bot a replacement - also put new blades on it and a tube in the left rear tire.

Deck has no rust holes, just surface rust:



















After paint- not quite the original paint, but will do :










Used black epoxy paint underneath:









Upgrade dad made to it was the addition of a 'normal' size battery , fairly easily- just had to trim some metal and use an old computer case for the tray :










After the White was all back together, i also got pop's 88 MTD running again- it had sat for about 2 years in the shed out back- it needed a serious cleaning and eventually needed a serious carb cleaning ( when i found gas in the oil) - i took the flywheel shroud off and found this:










So its important to check under the shrouds if the tractor has sat for any amount of time - its also important to make sure the shrouds go back on for proper cooling .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Bet that would have overheated fairly quickly if you bogged it down. Glad to see you got it all back in shape and great photos!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually after cleaning the 88's motor i took it down in the field and mowed a couple laps w/o the shroud - to heat the oil up before changing it- boy, wanna talk about hot! Melted the plastic bucket that i drained the oil into . I didnt hurt the motor tho- i added some lucas oil for extra protection.

After thinking about it, id never had the carb off the 88 - the motor replaced the original quite a long time ago, ran good so i never touched the carb- float bowl was full of rust , so had to polish that up - pop had some laquer thinner and i super cleaned the outside of the carb with a old toothbrush .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job,DT! It looks good.What's your POP think of it,now?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hes happy with both them - the white cuts really good with the new blades. Surprisingly after sitting for 2 years, the 88 took a short battery charge and fired right up after all the cleaning.


----------

